# How to use Roland Stika SX-8 with CorelDRAW



## AlexJay2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I have just purchased a Roland Stika SX8 from someone for a good price and would like to know more about software issues.

Will the Stika SX8 cut direct from CorelDraw X4? 

I have the demo of CorelDRAW x5 and it has just expired, so was wondering when I purchase CorelDraw (as its cheaper than x5) will I be able to cut direct to the cutter from CorelDRAW?

The software that the cutter comes with is seriously old, so would be happy if I can just bypass DrStika/CutChoice and cut direct from CorelDraw x4?

Is this possible?

Cheers.

Alex


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If there is a Windows Driver you can you it should work…however you may have some hoops to jump through, like controlling the size of the outline, removing any fill colors, reversing on the page and not in the driver, setting customer paper sizes and making sure the design is positioned correctly. You might want to look at replacing the older version of Dr. Stika with the newest one or CutStudio (however I don’t know if CutStudio will run the Stika, you would have to check with Roland.) Maybe Dana will post a reply.
CW


----------



## AlexJay2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

Just to let you know. I managed to get a great deal on CorelDraw X5 from ebay as a direct download from corel (license only). 

I downloaded the latest XP driver for the Stika SX-8 and it works a treat with CorelDraw. 

All you need to do is remove any infills of your artwork by selecting the no fill colour on colour sidebar and select line width to hairline.

I put a biro pen in my cutter to test the plotting and it works a treat!

However, I have made a permanent CorelDraw Template with the correct settings so that if I wanna cut a design, I just open up my template and design away, then I can cut, and then 'save as' my work!

OK, the Stika SX-8 is diddy, it will load a sheet of A4 in the cutter no problems and cut atleast a meter in length and roughly the width if A4.

It is a great little cutter, its not the fastest, but its a Roland, it works and Im happy with it!

You can cut some great design with this, decals, signs, t-shirts, vests, caps and so on.

If I wanted big designs on bigger garments, ok, maybe a GX24 will do nicely! But this is only a hobby! 

Cheers,

Alex


----------

